# Interesting search engine



## Seb

I've tried a lot of the fad search sites. This is one of the few I've seen that really has potential.

Searchme Visual Search - Beta - rev. 2.0.2

It seems to have a lot of options and features. 

Tip: Right-click somewhere in the black background, then select full screen, the pages become easier to view.

Mind you, it's still beta.


----------



## sastark

Hmm, pretty cool looking search engine.


----------



## Semper Fidelis

Very cool.


----------



## DMcFadden

Very cool indeed.


----------



## kalawine

Seb said:


> I've tried a lot of the fad search sites. This is one of the few I've seen that really has potential.
> 
> Searchme Visual Search - Beta - rev. 2.0.2
> 
> It seems to have a lot of options and features.
> 
> Tip: Right-click somewhere in the black background, then select full screen, the pages become easier to view.
> 
> Mind you, it's still beta.



I love it!


----------



## matt01

Seb said:


> I've tried a lot of the fad search sites. This is one of the few I've seen that really has potential.



Thanks for sharing; that is pretty neat.


----------



## Ivan

Cool stuff.


----------



## CharlieJ

Another interesting search engine is cuil.com


----------



## Broadus

Seb said:


> I've tried a lot of the fad search sites. This is one of the few I've seen that really has potential.
> 
> Searchme Visual Search - Beta - rev. 2.0.2
> 
> It seems to have a lot of options and features.
> 
> Tip: Right-click somewhere in the black background, then select full screen, the pages become easier to view.
> 
> Mind you, it's still beta.



Wow! Pretty good for beta, too.

Bill


----------

